# My baby boy being tested for autism



## TaylorsMummyx

Hello there :)

Bit about me an my gorgeous boy, I'm 21 and my names Kim, I have two beautiful children one girl called Taylor who's 3 and a boy who's called dexter who's 2.

My little boy is 6-8months behind on development, he can say approximate 20 words, no unstanding sentences. He babbles alot. He didn't sit until 9months, craw till 13mths and walked at 18-19months, he's only just learnt to roll over at 22months. 
When he was first born he used to roll his hands constantly, and his feet if he couldn't do his hands. He also has a flat head at the back. 

He hates anything on his hands, he hates water, and he can't use a fork or spoon yet he still uses his hands 80% othe time. He has temper as well and doesn't like anyone changing his routine. Hes festinated with transport, and likes lining his cars up, he likes rolling the wheels on his cars too. He isn't daft and will do what I ask, he also does make eye contact to show off. He doesn't understand when he hurts his sister or me ect, he's just started walking on his tippy toes. He also doesn't understand danger, and eats food straight out oven!!


Yesterday we went to see the professional, he played with dexter and noted he has poor motor skills for his age, and development is at a 16-18month old. But he's a happy little boy when he wants to be :)

So today.. We have to go for a blood test :( because e said he's showing signs of autism he wants a full cromozone test done, because he thinks he has fragile x syndrome?! But he doesn't have tr facial features of that I'm sure? He then has speech therapy next month. 

I always knew somethih wasn't right with my baby boy from 1, and I had to fight and fight for someone to take me seriously :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun. Most of the time when children express ASD traits, a fragile X test will nearly ALWAYS be done because this will rule out genetic issues. I would say 9times out of 10 the test will be negative, so please do not worry over that for now (I know its hard- I even convinced myself my son had it- he didnt).

Hope everything goes ok, any questions just post (or pm if you want) xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

So if it comes out he hasnt got anything genetic, could he still have autism or would it show up on the test? 
Thing is I know this sound so stupid but he doesn't "look" like he has anything wrong with him, and sometimes I think am I looking to much into it, but there's too Many things going on not to be something if you know what I mean? X


----------



## sun

My son was also tested for Fragile X, plus a few other genetic issues. It is standard here to test for it as part of an overall assessment. My son was also negative for it. It won't say anything about autism though - that has to be diagnosed through a series of assessments in different areas. 

It is really hard. My son sounds just like yours in so many ways - their milestones are almost identical except my LO walked at 16mo. My son has gross motor delay (hypotonia and hypermobility) and speech delay, but the speech therapy he is in plus the speech course I am taking are really helping. My son doesn't have as many words as your LO but he is communicating in lots of ways now - which has helped his frustration 100%.

I agree it is so hard to know if they are just delayed or there is something else going on. I have really relaxed with the worrying though - it used to keep me up nights. One day I would be ok, and the next a wreck. But I think the speech course and therapy has really helped me interact/communicate and get to know my son so much better - whereas I used to just focus on his words and not as much on other ways he was communicating. 

Lots of hugs - I hope you get some answers very soon. Oh and I don't know if they have this where you are - but they also do behaviour courses here where they help you learn strategies to teach skills and understand and help behaviour issues. I will be starting one soon and am hoping it will be as helpful as the speech one has been! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

autism wont show up in any blood tests hun. He will need to see psychologist etc for that, the blood test will just rule it out for them x


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

He's had blood test he screamed like I never beard him :( he hates being held so it was hard. Iv noticed he's started hand flapping when he's excited or happy aswel. Just wish I could talk to OH about it but he thinks I'm being stupid :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think men in general find it hard to understand. My son has had diagnosis 2 yrs and my OH still struggles to understand but it has got easier now M is older and he can relate to him more. If you have any questions I will try and help xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

The more I read the more I reconise dexter is doing, the hand flapping, the lining up and if one thing in the line moves he throws a temper tantrum, he's always been called a "hat child" because he gets frustrated so easily! I thought it was he was just naughty, some days he can scream and scream allday with out stopping. I really do think he has it, I'm about 80% sure. He starts playsxhool next week for one day a week and I'm dreading it, because he doesn't play well with other children and can get quiet physical without realising what he's doing. Is this normal for autism?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yes totally normal. Its about the same age I noticed with my boy and I used to think he was just a pain too :( Its hard as you are both still learning and adjusting (I even learn more about my son every day!)

He started preschool age 2yrs 9mths and used to bite sometimes :( We managed to get him a 1:1 helper funded through portage which helped (this was before diagnosis). He just used to and still does flit from activity to activity and not really sit still for long.. he still will play alongside rather than WITH other children. 

Have you heard of Portage? Maybe worth seeing if they can offer any help/advice.

https://www.portage.org.uk/


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Thanks hun! He doesn't even play with his big sister, but loves loves loves rough n tumble games! Lol! Hes only small so can't hurt much lol


----------

